# Funky Waves Support Thread



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello everybody, 
I have been around the forums for a while now and just got my website up and an ad on the Shack. We do, and have been doing for a few years now, mostly custom high end audio builds and installs. We have done home audio, car audio and even some marine. We offer parts for the DIY'er, as well as completed systems. We have a fully equiped wood shop as well as a machine shop. We now have a line of standard high end products, that can be slightly customized for little or no extra cost. The standard product line will be growing within the next few months. If anyone has any questions about our business or products, as well as any product sugestions or sugestions for our website please post them here or use the contact page on our site.

Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice looking website. Will you be putting up the pricing?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I have posted prices on most items. The rest will be posted when I can determine exact pricing, Preorder prices are in ecffect for the 12.1,15.1 and all sizes of bar grills.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

The Fw12.1 preorder is over, and pictures are now up. Orders ship in 2-3 weeks, depending on the options, as we do not stock all the variations.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nathan,
I noticed the bar grills you sell are not the type that only patially cover the sub. The ones you sell look heavy duty and do cover the whole sub. That's the first I've seen these. 
http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=sw_bargrills
A couple of questions for you:
1. What is the pricing on the 15 and 18 inch grills?
2. Are these grills wide enough to mount on the outside of the rubber ring gasket that most 15 and 18 inch subs have?
3. Any chance of them coming in black as well as silver? Thanks.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Nathan,
> I noticed the bar grills you sell are not the type that only patially cover the sub. The ones you sell look heavy duty and do cover the whole sub. That's the first I've seen these.
> http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=sw_bargrills
> A couple of questions for you:
> ...


1. The preorder prices are: $25/8",10", $30/12",15", $35/18" Effective to the end of November 2007
2. They will fit most surface mounted subwoofers, with the rubber gasket on and have 1/8" or more clearance around the sub. Including the entire Audiopulse line. The 8" is 8.7" inside, 10" is 11" inside, 12" is 12.85" inside, 15" is 15.85" inside, the 18" is 18.85" inside. They are all 2.5" from the mounting surface to the inside. 2.875" overall hight. Except the 8" is 2" inside and 2.375" overall. For 5$ extra they can be modified for more or less clearance and smaller or larger opening.
3. They are avialable in black and silver, for $5 they can be powder coated any color.

Get your orders in soon, the prices will be significantly higher after November. 

Also in the works is a new design that will be cheaper, and look better, but will require a little more work. The bars will be seperate from each other, and will come with a drilling template. You will simply drill holes in the front of the enclosure insert plastic plugs and the bars will then plug into the plastic.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've been looking forever for grills for my HT subs and this looks like a solution. If at all possible, could you post a pic of the grill with the bars that are seperate from each other, and that come with a drilling template. I'm very curious as to what it would look like.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I've been looking forever for grills for my HT subs and this looks like a solution. If at all possible, could you post a pic of the grill with the bars that are seperate from each other, and that come with a drilling template. I'm very curious as to what it would look like.


I do not have any pics of that style yet, but I was planning to work on it next week I will post a pic then.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds good. Looking forward to it.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I havn't got a full proto finished yet, but here is a pic of one bar, gives the idea anyway. They will come with a paper template, all you have to do is drill 1/2" holes 3/4"(or more deep) where marked, tap in the plastic inserts and the bars will just plug in. The other advantage of this style is if you dont need the full 2.5" clearance for your subwoofer the bars can just be trimmed off. For lower profile. The plastic plugs will have a nice chamfer on the corner, these first two don't have that.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This style is a great idea. It looks good. I assume there will be enough bars for full coverage of the sub?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes there will be the same number as the regular ones.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Good looking site man..........I'm digging those cylinders.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You may want to post some of your newer projects here with images so that folks don't have to go elsewhere to view them. :T


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We have added some new items to the specials page and lowered the prices on what was left. Get these while you can!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We are having a boxing day sale, there is going to be some incredible prices on the specials currently listed as well as some new specials that will go up boxing day. The prices do not include shipping, so contact us early to get a quote and not miss out, we will have the sale on for two days ONLY! starting 12:00am Dec 26, ending 12:00pm Dec 27, pacific time.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

SDX15s going for $240 shipping included! How can I order one?

Edit: Oops, that price is just for Canadians! We need Boxing Day in the US just for deals like these!!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Last day for boxing week sale!!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of some custom speakers we have just finished. A set of left/right/center in satin black, and a set of left/right in Albizia semi gloss clear, with dual oposing side fireing woofers, a downfiring port, 3" midranges, and a 3/4" tweeter.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Those are gorgeous, Nathan!


----------

